# Themed Score Center



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Trying to get all my widgets properly themed. I have searched other forums. Looking to find a black, gray or blue themed widget for score center.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Whats score center? Lol... give me a link Ill try to get one together for you if you cant find one

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

The ESPN score center app in market place. Would like to theme the widget.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> Trying to get all my widgets properly themed. I have searched other forums. Looking to find a black, gray or blue themed widget for score center.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


I have a transparent scorecenter if you want it.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

jtpterp said:


> I have a transparent scorecenter if you want it.


Yes absolutely that would be awesome. Thank you!!

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> Yes absolutely that would be awesome. Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=498225&d=1295840341


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

jtpterp said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=498225&d=1295840341


Thank you much. Any chance you can find the widget for tasks widget? I can't register on xda because of my Verizon wireless servuce. That's the error I got

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------

